# Walmart Pellets are they a urban myth?



## Jakethepup (Oct 25, 2008)

Since I had my insert installed a few weeks ago, I have been trying different brands of pellets to see which one burns best in the insert. I purchased a ton of pellets from the dealer but while at Lowes, Home Depot, or Tractor supply I pick up a couple of bags of whatever brand they sell and I give them a try.  As a side note, the pellets that Lowes sells are the worst at least with my insert as far for soot and ash and they are about 1.00 more a bag than tractor supply.

I have read here on the forum that Walmart sells a pellet brand and not sure of what brand but at least here in Central Kentucky it seem to be an urban myth.  I have been to three different stores lately and when I have asked about their pellets I have either been told they have not came in, or they look at me like I am crazy.

So does Walmart sell pellets or is it just a myth? I had to laugh at one sales lady in Frankfort she wanted to know if the pellets I wanted were used as a fertilizer, or did I feed them to rabbits, and she went on to explain, that they did sell some sort of rabbit pellet food, then she explained that rabbit food looks about the same going in as coming out if you know that I mean. OMG,  you have to love those people that work at Walmart, however in her own way she made my day, because I was still chucking when I got in the car.


----------



## jenrn54 (Oct 25, 2008)

Here in Maine, Walmart sells Nature's Heat pellet by Pennington.  I have 2 tons and have had good luck burning them.  However, they have gone up $50/ton in last few weeks, so buying elsewhere cheaper.


----------



## Xena (Oct 25, 2008)

Walmart here in Mass. sells wood pellets.
I have no idea what brand they carry but
it seems to me I've always seen different
color bags from year to year in there.


----------



## Marster (Oct 25, 2008)

Wal_Mart here sells pellets


----------



## nhdblfan (Oct 25, 2008)

Have not been to the Walmart but Sams in Concord had a few bags of Penningtons last week (all out today).


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 25, 2008)

Jakethepup, I have 3.5 tons of Somerset pellets made in Somerset KY. Not sure where that is in relation to you. They have burnt well for me.


----------



## packerfan (Oct 25, 2008)

The 3 walmart stores in my area of wisconsin do not seem to carry them, which kind of sucks because another supplier in the area would always be helpful.


----------



## escobarmj (Oct 25, 2008)

Jakethepup said:
			
		

> Since I had my insert installed a few weeks ago, I have been trying different brands of pellets to see which one burns best in the insert. I purchased a ton of pellets from the dealer but while at Lowes, Home Depot, or Tractor supply I pick up a couple of bags of whatever brand they sell and I give them a try.  As a side note, the pellets that Lowes sells are the worst at least with my insert as far for soot and ash and they are about 1.00 more a bag than tractor supply.
> 
> I have read here on the forum that Walmart sells a pellet brand and not sure of what brand but at least here in Central Kentucky it seem to be an urban myth.  I have been to three different stores lately and when I have asked about their pellets I have either been told they have not came in, or they look at me like I am crazy.
> 
> So does Walmart sell pellets or is it just a myth? I had to laugh at one sales lady in Frankfort she wanted to know if the pellets I wanted were used as a fertilizer, or did I feed them to rabbits, and she went on to explain, that they did sell some sort of rabbit pellet food, then she explained that rabbit food looks about the same going in as coming out if you know that I mean. OMG,  you have to love those people that work at Walmart, however in her own way she made my day, because I was still chucking when I got in the car.



Which brand did you get from Lowes that was the worst?


----------



## MainePellethead (Oct 25, 2008)

The worst ones I got at Lowes last winter was  the Green Team ones......they were caca.


----------



## wak1954 (Oct 25, 2008)

Green Team pellets are some of the best that I have burned in my stove. Every stove seems to have different burning characteristics.


----------



## Steveo (Oct 25, 2008)

I love the Green Team pellets too, the best pellets so far for me.


----------



## krooser (Oct 26, 2008)

I bought some no-name hardwood pellets at WalMart last year... not good/not bad. But they were real!


----------



## Jakethepup (Oct 26, 2008)

Mike J said:
			
		

> Jakethepup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The brand I got from Lowes are Somerset they are in a white black yellow bag. I was in there this afternoon, and they have lots of them, they are 5.98 per bag, and no ton discount.

I am new to the pellet world but for what I have found out that my insert, has a lot more ash from these pellets, alot more soot on the glass, and they have more dust in the bags. I have only gotten two bags of these from Lowes but both bags did the same thing in my insert. 

So unless push comes to shove, I don't think I will be buying anymore pellets from Lowes, but they might just fine in another stove, and at least here Lowes pellets are 1.00 per bag higher. 

At Tractor supply their pellets are 4.97 per bag, and you get .20 cents off per bag buying a ton or more. I have forgotten the name brand of their pellets but they burned well in my insert not as dusty not much ash and not as much soot either. I will look at the bag tomorrow and get the name off the bag.


----------



## drtnshtr (Oct 26, 2008)

I really like the American Wood Fiber pellets and they even have a plant about 15 minutes away from my house. They will sell them to you if you buy 4 pallets or more but Im not sure how much they would sell them for. I buy them from local dealers that sell them. They go for about 225/ton at the local dealers. I tried several different pellets when I first got my stove but the AWF work the best for me. I am in Central Ohio about 1/2 hour south of Columbus.


----------



## drtnshtr (Oct 26, 2008)

Jakethepup said:
			
		

> Mike J said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at the TSC up here they sell the american wood fiber pellets.


----------



## coffeedogz3 (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree - the pellets from Lowes (Pennington brand) don't burn as well and seem to burn up faster and leave more ash. The Somerset brand from Tractor Supply do burn more efficient and are about a dollar less per bag. Here in the Columbus, OH area there are not a lot a brand selections or places to get the supply (Lowes, Home Crapo, Tractor Supply). We have been trying to find suppliers outside the area also to make a truck load run as long as the price is competitive for the extra travel needed.


----------



## ResQmedic121 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Wal-Mart here in Upstate NY (Albany Area), do not carry pellets, neither does the Sam's club in Latham.  But the K-Mart in Clifton Park sells Pellets, All I know is the bag is white and I think the letters are orange or yellow.  $5.00 a bag, and I don't know if there is a per ton discount.  Has anyone burned/used K-Mart Pellets?


----------



## oil-schmoil (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought some Pennington pellets at Wally World in Manchester Nh. They don't seem to burn as well as the Peningtons I got from my stove dealer. They clog up my burn pot with ash. Not sure if hardwood or softwood. Bag doesn't say. I bought about 25 bags. 1st bunch I bought were 4.79 then went up to 5.75 a bag. I am using them now before the temp really goes down.


----------



## firewarrior820 (Oct 27, 2008)

i just bought six bags to try out their called forest's pride .
looks like they had about two ton sittin outside, uncovered


----------



## sydney1963 (Oct 28, 2008)

Our Super Walmart does not sell pellets.


----------



## ResQmedic121 (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone burned pellets called "Heat Resource"  100% oak, multi-colored Bag


----------



## ablejoy (Oct 28, 2008)

*Wal-Mart Prescott AZ has 5 tons natures heat for $5.75 a bag, funny only getting small qty at a time. CVS sells softwood pellets $4.19 a bag there pine made here in AZ.*


----------



## pegdot (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, around here pellets at Wal-Mart are a myth!  When I called last year to see if they sold them locally the woman on the phone said "Pellets? Like you feed rabbits?" LOL


----------



## Jakethepup (Oct 28, 2008)

azwormguy said:
			
		

> *Wal-Mart Prescott AZ has 5 tons natures heat for $5.75 a bag, funny only getting small qty at a time. CVS sells softwood pellets $4.19 a bag there pine made here in AZ.*



When you say CVS are you talking about CVS/pharmacy/drug store? I have one very close to me, I might drive throught their drive thru and get some extra strenght Tylenol, and 200 pounds of pellets.


----------



## pastera (Oct 28, 2008)

The Walmarts in SE Mass sells Penningtons for $5.75 a bag. They were $4.98 a bag until two or three weeks ago when they restocked. 

At $5.75 a bag, I'll go with oil as long as it stays below $2.75/gal - my time and back is worth more than $300 a heating season.

Aaron


----------



## Jakethepup (Oct 29, 2008)

Jakethepup said:
			
		

> azwormguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still waiting on this answer.


----------



## ablejoy (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes CVS/pharmacy/drug store there out now but expecting more give it a shot  :snake:


----------



## Jester (Oct 30, 2008)

Walmart Seabrook had 2 tons of penningtons in stock as of tonight.  Its the first time Ive ever actually been in the store the same time as the pellets.  5.75 per bag.
Not too bad considering the local true value is selling Lignetics for 6.50, and the not so local (halfway between the one up the road from me and walmart) is selling the same lignetics for 7.95 per bag.


----------



## Redrum1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Walmarts here have the Penningtons  for $5.75 a bag. They burn beautiful in my stove. The Lowes pellets called Clean Energy will hardly burn in mine. They even leave clinkers. Not sure on their price being as they haven't had any yet this year.


----------



## Jakethepup (Oct 30, 2008)

azwormguy said:
			
		

> Yes CVS/pharmacy/drug store there out now but expecting more give it a shot  :snake:



I went by CVS Pharmacy this morning and no pellets, LOL they did however offer to sell me a heating pad. Which might come in handy if I did find the Pellets at CVS. So now Walmart and CVS are a myth around these parts.


----------



## Marster (Oct 30, 2008)

Try an Ace Hardware store. They have ligentics around here.


----------



## Redrum1 (Oct 30, 2008)

I talked to many places that had them for sale last year and was told the same thing. Because of the lack of building this year pellets were going to be kind of scarce to find this year. So far I been finding that to be true.


----------



## aweya (Oct 30, 2008)

I honestly cannot tell the difference between any of the pellets I have used and there have been several brands.  I have had a Harman Advance for two years now and the heat output seems to be the same, pellet cosumption the same and the stove cleaning really doesnt differ that much. I read some of these posts and it makes me laugh at how opinionated some people are about what pellet burns, heats the best. Maybe its just me, I cant even tell the difference between a 4 dollar bottle of wine or a 40 dollar bottle.


----------



## Jakethepup (Oct 31, 2008)

I sure am not saying that the Pellets I have bought don't burn. But at least in my inserts, The Summerset pellets that I purchased at Lowes are dusty, and they produce way more soot and ash.. Ash I can deal with that is easy to vacuum up but soot is another, harder to clean the stove and if there is more soot I am guess that soot is also collecting in the vent pipe, and the summerset brand is about 1.00 higher in price than the other two brands.


----------



## ssupercoolss (Oct 31, 2008)

around me in PA only certain wal-marts carry them.....it seems the bigger stores with covered outdoor storage carry them.  i have called a few store and they said "wood whats?"


----------



## ablejoy (Nov 1, 2008)

Walmart just got another shipment in there now $6.00 + tax a bag. Called Forest Pride there premium sawdust has anyone seen these I think there made out of pine there called heater pellets. 5 tons in store now. Still warm here so not moving very fast. I priced propane and its $2.83 gal now pellets will still be lower than propane cost.


----------



## downtime (Nov 18, 2008)

ResQmedic121 said:
			
		

> Anyone burned pellets called "Heat Resource"  100% oak, multi-colored Bag



I've been using these since we moved in feb '07.  local fireplace/stove store sells them for $5 a bag with a .25 ton discount.  I tried the tractor supply pellets but went back to heat resource.  Same price but much more reliable supply at the local place vs tractor supply.


----------

